# Critique My New Horse



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

He looks FANTASTIC! No critique from me, other than he's well trained/suited for hunters. If you decided to show him, he'll bring home ribbons. I L O V E his show name, aha. Black & Yellow, for his color, or the song.. Or both? Either way, lol, it's extremely cute.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jan 23, 2011)

I think he's named for both his color and the song, but I couldn't tell you, the people I bought him from didn't have him first. I'm not even sure if the song is as old as him xD either way I like it haha and thanks!! I love him!


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

They make OTTBs in that color? Wow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blackandyellow (Jan 23, 2011)

haha 'OTTB' isn't a breed but thoroughbreds can be buckskin so I'm sure being off track doesn't effect their color lol


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

I know. I have an OTTB. I've just never seen a purebred buckskin thouroughbred period and you know the ones off the track are purebred (and not appendixes for example) because they have to be registered with the JC.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Too, too gorgeous.! you totally hit the jackpot with him.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jan 23, 2011)

Well I haven't seen many, but theres a stud @ a racing farm nearby that is palomino, so the creme gene is possible! and thank you tinyliny


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

omg J e a l o u s
he is gorgeous, he looks to be suited well for any discipline.
And seems to have a very solid training already on him. Okay you need to share more photos of him


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

No critique from me but he is very handsome ! How tall is he? In the pictures he looks pretty big.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jan 23, 2011)

Yea he's pretty solid lol makes him look HUGE he's 16.2hh


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I got nothin! Beautiful horse. Great movement, and your jumping form is fantastic. If he turns up missing, he's not in my barn!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Not good pics for confo but he is well balanced and steps under himself nicely


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

He's stunning , love buckskins ! 
He looks wonderful on the flat, he seems to enjoy the pleasure rides.


----------



## jumping lover (Jan 5, 2011)

wow! he looks like an amazing horse! if you dont mind me asking what was his general price range? in the future if i buy a horse, i want to know how much to save up for to get this amazing of a horse? 

no critique from me!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

jumping lover said:


> wow! he looks like an amazing horse! if you dont mind me asking what was his general price range?QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same..if you don't mind.
> ...


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

He looks like one hell of a horse. 

He seems to enjoy jumping and does it well! He's absolutely gorgeous and I may or may not be coming to "borrow" him from you for the rest of his life


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

dsrfsdfsr.
I. Want. Your. Horse.

He is stunning. And he can actually move! He looks like he really engages his hind end and comes naturally into a lovely frame, nothnig looks forced with him. Oh, and his jump is superrr cute. You two must do quite well in the hunters, his front end is adorable! You are very lucky to have found such an amazing pony!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Love his colour! Hardly ever seen a TB that colour =O


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Romantic Lyric said:


> I know. I have an OTTB. I've just never seen a purebred buckskin thouroughbred period and you know the ones off the track are purebred (and not appendixes for example) because they have to be registered with the JC.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


visit True Colours Farm They have some amazing buckskin and cremello JC reg. TB's!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

He is a cute color.
His previous owners did a nice job giving you photos taken at the right time. (Love a good seller who sends good photos instead those taken half a step too late or as the horse is starting to come down from the jump.)

He jumps nicely. Not great great great. But nicely. His front end is neat and square but not way tucked. In many of the photos he is jumping very flat (no bascule). 
He is for sure very handsome.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very pretty horse. Although I've never seen buckskin TB before.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

He's stunning!!!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow!! GORGEOUS! I love buckskin hunters! Nice flat legs, good form, just a nice looking horse congratulations!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Uma (Aug 26, 2010)

He is absolutely stunning! Very nice looking horse. From the pictures I think he has a very lovely trot. I think he would be suitable for anything you would like to put him in! 

Also if you don't mind me asking, where did you find him?


----------



## UWLEquestrian (Jan 17, 2011)

Seems as if buckskin Thoroughbreds are growing in numbers.
How was that color introduced into the breed? I had never seen a palomino, cremello, buckskin, or perlino TB up until a few years ago.
By the way, your new horse is very handsome.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jan 23, 2011)

To answer some questions, he was listed as 10k but they gave me a bit of a discount because I plan on showing him. My trainer found him for me haha thanks for all the comments! And His front legs will be worked on through gymnastics. I think I can get him to square his knees and tuck nicely through some work.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Kaskia Gold. "Mocha" an 8yo TB/QH








Sale Horses





My Friend rides there and I've visited a few times.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

He's very nice. Impressive progress for a 5 yr old off the track. 



blackandyellow said:


> he was listed as 10k


Mind if I ask what area you are in? Prices differ so much depending on location.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> He is a cute color.
> His previous owners did a nice job giving you photos taken at the right time. (Love a good seller who sends good photos instead those taken half a step too late or as the horse is starting to come down from the jump.)
> 
> He jumps nicely. Not great great great. But nicely. His front end is neat and square but not way tucked. In many of the photos he is jumping very flat (no bascule).
> He is for sure very handsome.


^^ I agree completely with all of that. He's stunning, and looks like a fabulous mover. He'll definitely win all the hacks. He looks like an alright jumper. Cute, but not tucked perfectly in the front end, so that may hold him back in the jumps for hunters. Although typically, if you have a big TB they don't really care what the horse looks like, you'll pin anyway. (I don't mean that as an insult to him- he's beautiful. Just a general fact. My mare is a 15h Appendix/Whelsh/Belgian, and even when I think she had a way nicer course than some big bodied TB, we still take last. It's rather frustrating...) 

Overall, he looks great. I think with his movement he would definitely do well in hunters or dressage. He could also event too. I'd love to see pictures of you and him, whenever you get them. You're very lucky


----------



## PrettyBlueOverYou (Sep 27, 2009)

He looks great!! I really like him.




hflmusicislife said:


> Although typically, if you have a big TB they don't really care what the horse looks like, you'll pin anyway. (I don't mean that as an insult to him- he's beautiful. Just a general fact. My mare is a 15h Appendix/Whelsh/Belgian, and even when I think she had a way nicer course than some big bodied TB, we still take last. It's rather frustrating...)


I know how you feel... This one time I was looked over for a thoroughbred that had a course half as nice as mine (I had a couple tell me so) who then placed, and I missed out on the ribbon I needed to go to Champs. Needless to say, I was quite upset. But what can you do.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, he looks GREAT for a young OTTB!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

did no one read my post from page three? The horse's name is actually Kaskia Gold "mocha" and is an 8yo appendix from VA. He's from a place called Hilltop Farm.


----------



## Equestrian12345 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, your horse is gawj i think he will make a good eventing horse for you he also looks like he would excell in working hunter also, not crit from me hes looks lovley and i hope you have fun with him  X


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

:shock::shock::shock: can i steal your equitation please?? and your horse?  
you two together as a team... just amazing.
no critique from me... you two are phenomenal!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

ugh. THIS IS NOT HER HORSE. THIS HORSE IS AN 8YO APPENDIX FROM VA NAMED KASKIA GOLD. look at my post from pg. 3 

this poster is a fraud.


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah I saw your post..it's interesting that the "owner" hasn't been back to post since then either.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> ugh. THIS IS NOT HER HORSE. THIS HORSE IS AN 8YO APPENDIX FROM VA NAMED KASKIA GOLD. look at my post from pg. 3
> 
> this poster is a fraud.



I am so sick of people doing this! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> ugh. THIS IS NOT HER HORSE. THIS HORSE IS AN 8YO APPENDIX FROM VA NAMED KASKIA GOLD. look at my post from pg. 3
> 
> this poster is a fraud.


 UGHHH *facepalm* *headdesk* What people will do for attention. Mods, I think this calls for a banning....


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

This thread is closed until further investigation....


----------

